# Sand Blast Cabinet



## Marpel (Aug 10, 2017)

Did a search but found no related post(s).

One of the least-liked aspects of woodworking, to me at least, is sanding, and not because of the actual sanding but more because of the resultant dust. It seems no matter what type of dust control, I always seem to be affected. And, although I wear one, I find a mask to be a pain to wear, especially over extended periods.

So, as I have access to (in storage at another location) a sand blast cabinet (about five-ish feet wide if memory serves), which protects the user from sand blast dust, is well sealed and has a 4" dust port and flange for hooking to a collector, I wondered if anyone has used this for sanding (reasonably small parts). This one even has an outlet for electrical power for a ROS (it may be difficult to do hand sanding with the restrictive portals, sleeves and gloves but it should be easy with a ROS).

Thoughts?

Marv


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Not all ROS are created equal. Some do a better job of collecting dust than others. My Makita does pretty good job even just using the supplied bag but when you hook of the shop vac to it there is very little dust that escapes. I have heard that the Festool and Mirka ROS are even better. While it would probably work with a good dust collection system hooked up, a sand blast cabinet seems like it would be a pain. A down draft sanding box along with a sander that has good dust collection is what I would try.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

If you have access to one and you only build small things, give it a shot. I mainly build furniture so wouldn't work for me.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

I'd second the post about not all ROS being created equal. I have a 6" Bosch that I hook up to a simple shop vac and it does a fabulous job. I'd love to have a Festool or Mirka with a Festool dust collector, but my budget doesn't support it. For me, the Bosch does solid work with minimal dust when coupled with my basic vac.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I think it's worth a shot.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't do a lot of sanding but when I do I use a Rigid ROS and plug my shop vac hose on it. No need for any mask and keeps the work clean too.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

Not quite off topic.
Your issues may not be with the particulates (dust) they may be with the VOC (vapors) released from the wood during sanding.
HF sells a good neoprene mask with a flat carbon filter. It works well for me. It is comfortable for extended wear as it is very light wieght. :
https://www.harborfreight.com/multipurpose-nuisance-dust-mask-with-replaceable-liners-94222.html


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought a Festool 5" sander and their CT 36 dust extractor and it work very well. I still use my 3m disposable n95 dust mask. I used to have fine dust everywhere but now when sanding I don't. To test it I cleaned my shop including my Sawstop glossy black table extension, I was about 5' away from that and sanded for about 45 minutes with 220 grit paper, when I was done I ran a finger across the gloss black saw extension and there was nothing there. I ran my hand across the wood I was sanding and there was some on my hand after that but it didn't appear much at all got airborne. Festool is very expensive but so are Doctor visits.


----------

